# Allevi's really cute video, for Valentine's day



## PeterW (Feb 8, 2010)

It is titled "Loving you" .... is not moving?
Peter


----------



## Silkenblack (Apr 12, 2013)

There was quite "hearty" thread about Allevi year ago, you gotta check it.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Silkenblack said:


> There was quite "hearty" thread about Allevi year ago, you gotta check it.


Same guy, all three times now. I admire his persistence.


----------

